# Old school Orion XTR speakers (WRX/Z28)



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I spotted this is the classified and it perked my interest. It's only $30, and half goes to donation, but I'm trying not to impulse buy these days.



















http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/79514-sale-partial-proceeds-team-tca-charity-infinity-amps-monster-rcas-orion.html

(I hope you don't mind the linking, Velozity... think of it as a free bump?)

I'm curious if anyone's got specs on these or have more info. I'd probably throw them into a small cabinet and power them full range off one of those Sonic Impact T-Amps I already have gathering dust.

I'm mostly worried about sensitivity on these and enclosure size.

Thanks!
Doug


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, I added WRX/Z28's name b/c his name popped up in my searches as an ex-dealer, but the website is funky today and I can't PM


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I had these same speakers but in 5-1/4". They were the SHIZNIT back in the day. I can't recall if there are passive crossovers built into the speaker for the tweeters, but I do know that they have separate terminals on each speaker for the tweets and woofers. I REALLY liked them. If you dont buy them I am seriously debating getting them. They would just sit in my closet forever though lol.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

bah, you know, it's $30 bucks and half goes to charity. I'll just message him now. There was 6.5 and 8 midbass on here not too long ago. Seems like this would make a nice three way set up w/ easier kick panels too. thanks for the input, i guess i'll save them from your closet, lol


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey if you get them and dont like them hit me up.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I snagged them, but I'll let you know if I don't end up keeping them.

Bump for T/S specs or anything anyone can think of. They're going into a 2 way HT set up for now, but I'll need to figure out the cabinet


----------

